# Neighbor Building on Border



## vfillafan (17 Jul 2013)

I currently have my neighbour building an extension at the rear of his property and he has built the side wall of his extension aproximately 70mm (without finish) from my property. Unfortunately the build then had to stop becuase the new wall is under the overhang of the gutter on my rear canopy (which has been in existence since the property was built in 2003. 

I asked if the wall was in the wrong place and he said that he was going top speak to his architect. Since then he has placed a new sign applying for retention of the current structure. He did not come back to me perrsonally and when I approached him asked for the plans he said I should ask the architect for the plans if I wanted them. He gave me the architects e-mail address. 

I spoke to the County Council and it transpires that he has "applied for retention" as the extension is 1.2 metre bigger than the approved plan. I have obtained the new plans from the Council and architect there is no change as far as I can see to the position of the existing half built wall. 

My neighbor has never approached me about attaching the new structure to my property and to be honest do not want to go down that road.

Can anyone offer advice on this situation as I am now considering an objection to the structure as it not only cannot be build in its existing position but the extra 1.2 metre will block the view and light from my kitchen/dining area.

Thanks.


----------



## lowCO2design (17 Jul 2013)

vfillafan said:


> I currently have my neighbour building an extension at the rear of his property and he has built the side wall of his extension aproximately 70mm (without finish) from my property. Unfortunately the build then had to stop becuase the new wall is under the overhang of the gutter on my rear canopy (which has been in existence since the property was built in 2003.
> 
> I asked if the wall was in the wrong place and he said that he was going top speak to his architect. Since then he has placed a new sign applying for retention of the current structure. He did not come back to me perrsonally and when I approached him asked for the plans he said I should ask the architect for the plans if I wanted them. He gave me the architects e-mail address.
> 
> ...


you need to approach this carefully, eing on good terms with a neighbour is important. though it sounds like your guy is hoping the wall will stay where it is.
word your objection carefully, though the planners may deem your neighbours is with their rights to build up to their side of the boundary- we'd need more info to advise further.

from what you have said it does sound like your roof reaches over on to your neighbours property?


----------



## vfillafan (24 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE =from what you have said it does sound like your roof reaches over on to your neighbours property?[/QUOTE]

To be honest I believe the overhang on the gutter is into the shared boundary and has been that way since the property was built. I understand that it is normal for gutters etc to extend into the shared bounadry but you need perminssion to build walls into it.

I am not angling for an argument with my neibhour but I dont see why the wall need to be so close. It just makes it difficult to finish properly and I worry that it could result in damp in my walls.


----------



## lowCO2design (24 Jul 2013)

vfillafan said:


> > =from what you have said it does sound like your roof reaches over on to your neighbours property?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if your neighbour is building on the joint boundary line, you can expect he will pay for your eng, to ensure this damp concern is not an issue

from my reading of your posts so far, he does not need permission to build


----------

